# Well, I bought a...



## Tara_H (May 26, 2021)

3d printer!   

I was _so close_ to getting a cricut machine... Then I took a step back and thought a bit more.  I've been wanting a 3d printer for many many years, whereas I only heard of cricut on this forum recently.  Also I have some pretty decent 3d skills, and I think in the long run I'll be able to achieve more with the printer that I couldn't do by just applying extra time and patience.

It'll be a couple of weeks before it arrives, but I'm so psyched! I have a model done up already for a soap stamp with detachable handle, so I can make many different designs without wasting too much filament.  Husband has been browsing the online library and there's a bunch of things for the house and animals that he wants to print also.

I can't wait!


----------



## amd (May 26, 2021)

Squeeeeee! I'm excited for you! I have one picked out for my hubby as a christmas present. I'm hoping my next market will give me enough free cash that I don't feel uncomfortable ordering it now. But then I'll want to give it to him now too... so that he can make me soapy things....

Please share what you make!


----------



## KimW (May 26, 2021)

Yippeeeee!!  Can't wait to see all you do with your new GADGET.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 26, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> 3d printer!
> 
> I was _so close_ to getting a cricut machine... Then I took a step back and thought a bit more.  I've been wanting a 3d printer for many many years, whereas I only heard of cricut on this forum recently.  Also I have some pretty decent 3d skills, and I think in the long run I'll be able to achieve more with the printer that I couldn't do by just applying extra time and patience.
> 
> ...


Oh how exciting' I'm happy for you & looking forward to viewing your soap stamp's & all.


----------



## violets2217 (May 26, 2021)

I've been talking to my kids who have both used a 3d printer at school about buying one. There is just so much you can do! But I know nothing about them, so I've put it off! Congratulations!!! And have fun!


----------



## Tara_H (May 27, 2021)

I'm crazy excited about this now - this is the first print I want to try, I think it should work ok:






Basically my initials done in a fancy font, on a base with a bayonet fitting.  I'm still trying to decide if I'll 3D print the handle for it or make a wooden one...


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 1, 2021)

LOVE it! and congrats!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 2, 2021)

I just got word that it's shipped! Excitement is up to 11


----------



## KimW (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh boy!!!  I'm excited too!!!


----------



## melonpan (Jun 2, 2021)

Really curious to see your experiments with it! 

Fun fact: my partner is toying with the idea of buying it too (he works in the 3D field) and his latest argument in favour of the purchase was, quote: "...just think of all the soap stamps we could create!"


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 2, 2021)

melonpan said:


> Really curious to see your experiments with it!
> 
> Fun fact: my partner is toying with the idea of buying it too (he works in the 3D field) and his latest argument in favour of the purchase was, quote: "...just think of all the soap stamps we could create!"


It's a great argument!

Every time I turn around I think of something new I want to print - I've a feeling I'll be running out of filament within a week or so


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 2, 2021)

How exciting! I look forward to enjoying 3d printing adventures vicariously, just like I enjoy reading about and seeing everything else you dream up.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I'm crazy excited about this now - this is the first print I want to try, I think it should work ok:
> View attachment 57841


Badmount-everything niggling mode:

Too high. You're wasting filament and time for every mm you're putting into the model that doesn't end up doing something with the soap or the handle (the large cylinder is unnecessary).
Why a cylinder at all? A rectangular base for the letters would be sufficient. And a 3D printer will fill such a large volume with a structural lattice (honeycomb or similar) to save weight, time, and thermal warping, at the cost of stiffness and resistance to pressure.
Not bevelled. You have sharp edges that don't help the soap decide where to go. You used the simple “extrusion” of the 3D modelling software to prolong the 2D vector design (the letters in this case) into height parallel. But better for mechanical stability and cleaning to have edges that diverge conically towards the bottom. Keep in mind that 3D printers work in layers, so the vertical walls will have ripples in them. Higher precision printing reduces these, but increases print duration too.
How deep do you want to indent the stamp into the soap? You don't need to 3D-print taller than that.
(Typographical) counters/apertures. The boundary between imprint, emboss and cut-out are floating, and highly dependent on the consistency/hardness/brittleness of the underlying soap. You don't want the loop of the T to cut out a column of soap that breaks off when pulling out the stamp. There are calligraphically less troublesome, yet by no means less fancy typefaces out there, including (your) handwriting. Why not get a brush and ink, and sketch a unique, handwritten logo for a unique handmade soap?
Support structures and overhang. I don't know how the bayonet flange should work, but 3D printers can print overhangs only to a very limited degree, and at times need to introduce support structures for that (unless you do so and decide where you can easily file them away afterwards). A simple dovetail joint might be easier to 3D-print and plug onto a simpler crafted handle. But I don't know much about 3D printing and what's the current hot **** with reversibly joining parts.


----------



## KimW (Jun 2, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not bevelled. You have sharp edges that don't help the soap decide where to go. You used the simple “extrusion” of the 3D modelling software to prolong the 2D vector design (the letters in this case) into height parallel. But better for mechanical stability and cleaning to have edges that diverge conically towards the bottom. Keep in mind that 3D printers work in layers, so the vertical walls will have ripples in them. Higher precision printing reduces these, but increases print duration too.


Not Tara_H, but I would have never thought of this.  

I've been having a mind to purchase a 3d printer, and even PM'd a member here about one, but have thus far been too intimidated to dole out money in concern it wouldn't get used.  Hubs grows hydroponic veg and immediately thought of a customized net-pot design that he could print.  However, other than that and a few small one-off items, I can't think of what else we would "print" to justify the cost and the dedicated space it would occupy.

However, I'm going to print your post and keep it in mind.  Thanks for sharing.

P.S. It appears to me that you DO know much about 3D printing...


----------



## glendam (Jun 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I'm crazy excited about this now - this is the first print I want to try, I think it should work ok:
> View attachment 57841
> 
> 
> Basically my initials done in a fancy font, on a base with a bayonet fitting.  I'm still trying to decide if I'll 3D print the handle for it or make a wooden one...


How big is the stamp going to be?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 2, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> ...Not bevelled...


Cheers for the feedback - I'm sure my very first print isn't going to be perfect in every way but it's a learning process just like everything else. I think you might be assuming this is a full bar-sized stamp though, from some of the comments. To address the beveling specifically, it was beveled originally and I ran a number of different bevel profiles through the slicer, but at this scale none of them gave good results.



glendam said:


> How big is the stamp going to be?


The one I've posted above is about 2.5cm wide iirc. The idea is for it to be a corner detail rather than filling the whole bar.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 3, 2021)

KimW said:


> P.S. It appears to me that you DO know much about 3D printing...


In any case not enough for smug name-dropping like these for which it is/will become a boring daily business:


Tara_H said:


> bevel profiles through the slicer


(I know that these thingies/options exist, but I don't know how they're called and how to achieve something in a 3D design software)

My 3D printing career is very short and incomplete. I've printed one very simple thingie in the local FabLab, and sent one other template (2D height map) to a friend with a 3D printer. Most of my (apparently still impressing ) semi-knowledge comes from the fact that in said FabLab, the 3D printers are located just next to the cutting plotter, that I used to use extensively for various iron-on film textile designs. In the waiting times I listened to the 3D printer supervisors criticising the amateurish designs of the folks who were the first or second time here at all. Sadly, the FabLab is closed since, well, that virus thingie. So this thread is a good opportunity to refresh that know-it-all vocabulary and indignant tone of superiority .

I'm fascinated by the 3D printing technique, and have watched hours of vocal cord models, spyglass eyecups, PC keyboard keycaps, and flower pots emerge out of nothing. I'm currently totally fine with not having a 3D printer on my own (only a tiny bit jealous), with a few options “just in case I need something badly”. On the other hand, I'm totally _not_ jealous of needing to find a place where to put a 3D printer. And, on a serious note, I've seen how the enthusiasm inevitably flattens after some time, and it'd be a pity if I had a 3D printer catching dust, while others are craving for one (or, rather, in need of a few hours/days of filament time, not more). Not my home, but things like FabLabs, schools, etc. are IMHO the best place for 3D printers.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 3, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> smug name-dropping




I'm new to the 3d printing arena, having only theoretical knowledge. But I studied 3d modelling and animation in college <mumblety> years ago - long enough that what was cutting edge in 3d max at the time is now taken for granted in blender... So forgive me for the jargon


----------



## glendam (Jun 3, 2021)

@Tara_H I would be curious to hear your results, my printer struggles with printing thin lines at that scale and it does took me a while to figure out I could preview the layers, to see which points would be missed and adjust the settings accordingly.  You will have fun with it though, once you learn and get used to how yours work


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 3, 2021)

glendam said:


> @Tara_H I would be curious to hear your results, my printer struggles with printing thin lines at that scale and it does took me a while to figure out I could preview the layers, to see which points would be missed and adjust the settings accordingly.  You will have fun with it though, once you learn and get used to how yours work


Yeah the first few versions out was clear from the preview that it wouldn't come out right at all, there were gaps and weird uneven bits... what I've done so far to try to help it are to set the print resolution quite fine, adjust the thin walls setting, and get it to 'iron' the top surface of the model after printing - it's improved the preview version at least!
I've been having lots of fun looking at the planned print path to understand how it will move, but I'm sure when I actually start printing things there'll be a massive learning curve.  Which is great, that's what keeps me going


----------



## glendam (Jun 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Yeah the first few versions out was clear from the preview that it wouldn't come out right at all, there were gaps and weird uneven bits... what I've done so far to try to help it are to set the print resolution quite fine, adjust the thin walls setting, and get it to 'iron' the top surface of the model after printing - it's improved the preview version at least!
> I've been having lots of fun looking at the planned print path to understand how it will move, but I'm sure when I actually start printing things there'll be a massive learning curve.  Which is great, that's what keeps me going


Great idea on having a fine print resolution to fix that issue.  What I have opted to do lately is to print the top part separately with a thin base, and do the larger base with lower infill percentage.  Later I glue these two with gorilla glue


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 3, 2021)

glendam said:


> Great idea on having a fine print resolution to fix that issue.  What I have opted to do lately is to print the top part separately with a thin base, and do the larger base with lower infill percentage.  Later I glue these two with gorilla glue


You know, I always seem to forget that glue is an option, lol!

Although I have been wondering if maybe the best thing to do would be make a square panel which slides into a wooden frame and do away with the bayonet fitting entirely.  
Something like this, which you often see with rubber stamps:






I guess I still have a week to make a final decision


----------



## earlene (Jun 3, 2021)

Another option is to use the stamp without a handle.  You can use a flat backed stamp and a soft mallet.


----------



## glendam (Jun 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> You know, I always seem to forget that glue is an option, lol!
> 
> Although I have been wondering if maybe the best thing to do would be make a square panel which slides into a wooden frame and do away with the bayonet fitting entirely.
> Something like this, which you often see with rubber stamps:
> ...


That’s definitely an option, I tried that once


Tara_H said:


> You know, I always seem to forget that glue is an option, lol!
> 
> Although I have been wondering if maybe the best thing to do would be make a square panel which slides into a wooden frame and do away with the bayonet fitting entirely.
> Something like this, which you often see with rubber stamps:
> ...


I did try making a sliding one once, but forgot to allocate enough space for the sliding section.  And I was also concerned about the filament shrinking after the print and not fitting properly.  (They don't shrink a whole lot, though).  I look forward to seeing all the stuff you make with it!


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> 3d printer!
> 
> I was _so close_ to getting a cricut machine... Then I took a step back and thought a bit more.  I've been wanting a 3d printer for many many years, whereas I only heard of cricut on this forum recently.  Also I have some pretty decent 3d skills, and I think in the long run I'll be able to achieve more with the printer that I couldn't do by just applying extra time and patience.
> 
> ...


Super exciting! Congratulations.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 12, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> But my new 3d printer arrived! So yesterday I got to try out a test stamp for the first time - I'm pretty pleased with the outcome:
> View attachment 58414
> 
> 
> The soap was probably a bit old to stamp perfectly, and some of the details need tweaking, but as a first attempt, I'm thrilled


Told you so, the counters will give you issues. 

Seriously, I'm really impressed how this came out. I had feared a lot worse. Is the 3D-printed stamp itself a top secret prototype, or can we convince you to show it off?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 12, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Is the 3D-printed stamp itself a top secret prototype, or can we convince you to show it off?


Not secret, I've just been far too busy playing with things to take photos  

I do have a video of it printing the stamp, hopefully not too big to upload...




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 12, 2021)

Right, here's a better picture - I tweaked the text a bit and made a new stamp which is working better. I also made a holder for the stamp, and the holder will hopefully fit onto a handle which is currently printing.



An amazing thing I found is a CAD library of hardware components, so the handle should be able to accept an M3 threaded insert, which I can use to fix the holder to it.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 12, 2021)

I see what you did there. Clandestine iteration 2. The stamping looks much more precise and reliable already. And I love the plug-in holding system, can't wait to see when it's mounted on the handle!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 12, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Clandestine iteration


I did say I made a new stamp!

The handle came out great and the threaded insert fits perfectly   but then I had to stop for dinner and the chicks are asleep in the workshop, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow for the final test.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 13, 2021)

Right, all the basics are now good!  I did one more version of the initials stamp plate with the curves of the letters tweaked a bit for clarity, and made it to fit more snugly into the holder.  It doesn't slip out under its own weight, but doesn't take too much pressure to remove.  Also reduced the height of the print per @ResolvableOwl's recommendation so that I can press the plate all the way to the soap face rather than trying to eyeball it.

Very happy with the result, now I just need to design about a million more plates


----------



## earlene (Jun 13, 2021)

Excellent! Also beautiful.  Your dedication to detail and mastering a project is remarkable.
So what's it cost to print a million of these plates?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 13, 2021)

earlene said:


> So what's it cost to print a million of these plates?


Several weeks, at least, of hypnotically staring at a robotic arm dancing in a weird rhythm.


----------



## GemstonePony (Jun 13, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Several weeks, at least, of hypnotically staring at a robotic arm dancing in a weird rhythm.


I think you misspelled "months."


----------



## earlene (Jun 13, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Several weeks, at least, of hypnotically staring at a robotic arm dancing in a weird rhythm.


I was talking currency (dollars or whatever brand), not time.  But time is important of course.  Materials pricing varies with locale, I know, but I suspect the investment of currency is large for millions of these plates.



GemstonePony said:


> I think you misspelled "months."


Right...  I don't own a 3D printer, but I have worked in repetitive assembly work in my youth; large scale production takes a lot of time whether it be human or machine doing the majority of the labor.  We used to talk of man-hours; now I wonder what it's called when machines are doing more of the work; is it machine-hours?


----------



## GemstonePony (Jun 13, 2021)

earlene said:


> I was talking currency (dollars or whatever brand), not time.  But time is important of course.  Materials pricing varies with locale, I know, but I suspect the investment of currency is large for millions of these plates.
> 
> 
> Right...  I don't own a 3D printer, but I have worked in repetitive assembly work in my youth; large scale production takes a lot of time whether it be human or machine doing the majority of the labor.  We used to talk of man-hours; now I wonder what it's called when machines are doing more of the work; is it machine-hours?


Lol, I think it's just called "hours," but I'm not sure.  Even completely automated systems still require someone around to quickly fix things when equipment malfunctions, or you end up with falling behind schedule whenever something breaks, stops working for no apparent reason, defaults to previous programming for unknown reason, won't recognize the thing it's been working with for the last year, etc. So, since your equipment needs a supervisor, you end up with "man-hours" anyways. You can manufacture more with fewer man-hours using technology, but eliminating man-hours altogether usually doesn't work out in the long run.
One of my brothers has a 3-D printer business, selling 3-D printers but also he has a bank of 3-D printers printing parts for people who just want things printed but don't want the hassle of owning and setting up a printer. 
If Tara really wanted to print a million pieces in a hurry, she could simply get more printers, and have them all printing pieces at the same time, without really changing her time commitment from having one printer print things. 
But of course, none of this addresses the cost of printers and material, which is usually a bigger consideration from a hobbyist perspective.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 13, 2021)

earlene said:


> Materials pricing varies with locale, I know, but I suspect the investment of currency is large for millions of these plates.


I'll have to figure this out! As a baseline it costs me around €25 for a kilo of filament (printing material). There's a certain amount of wastage, I'd guess maybe 5% for a small model like this, to pull a number out of the air. The printer wipes off its nozzle before starting a new print to make sure it's clean and that leaves some behind (not counting wastage caused by printing prototypes while trying to get the design right).
I can check in the morning how much went into the plate part of the stamp but I'm sure it's only a couple of grams.  At a wild guess the electricity cost to heat the print bed and nozzle would be higher than the cost of the filament, but I'm in no way sure of that, maths not being my thing at all.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 13, 2021)

Another question still remains unanswered – with one million stamps needing their space to be stockpiled, is there still enough space for other most important things in your house, like sous-vide ice cream vibrating plates, hubby, or chicken? I'd suggest that you better re-evaluate this project at, say, 500.000 stamps in (at latest). That half-time would be in 60 years, with cautiously estimated 1 minute per stamp (sooner but with more CAD stress if you use multiple 3D printers).


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 14, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> sous-vide ice cream vibrating plates


   


ResolvableOwl said:


> 1 minute per stamp


Ah yes, this would seem to be the limiting factor - more like 30 mins per stamp at medium quality print settings.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 19, 2021)

Well, I had my first failed print! Bought some cheaper filament from Amazon and while it's pretty good, the adhesion isn't quite the same as the Prusament, and I pushed it to its limits by trying to print a cylinder standing on end as part of a set to make a roost bar for the chicks...



Still, it gave me an excuse to design and print this bin for waste filament


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 19, 2021)

Now we know why you were in need for new filament – to print trash bins for wasted filaments  

I'd say your 3D-printing unwittingly gained self-consciousness just now.








						Mycology
					






					xkcd.com


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 19, 2021)

I would like to thank you @Tara_H … this post has me thinking of all the possibilities that 3-d printing offers. I just messaged my favorite 3-d mold presses shop on Etsy, wondering if her professional grade filament would withstand the soap making process as a square column mold…I’m shaking my head right now because I’ve always wanted a 3-d printer but know nothing about them, just like I’ve always wanted to learn to weld for no other reason than I want to make pretty yard art! This freaking hobby is bleeding me dry!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 22, 2021)

Got some new filament, now I can make things in more than one colour!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm all set for soap dishes now! Here's a simple one I designed and printed using wood filament.  I've got ideas for quite a few more I want to make


----------



## KimW (Jun 26, 2021)

Ohhhh - I like it!  Is it raised ever so slightly in the middle?  On first glance I was going to suggest putting in some slight ridges, as a soap dish similar to this left my soap a bit soggy where the soap touched the parts with no holes.  My solution was to put one with little spikes atop the dish...but if it's raised in the middle, that might solve that problem.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 26, 2021)

KimW said:


> Ohhhh - I like it!  Is it raised ever so slightly in the middle?  On first glance I was going to suggest putting in some slight ridges, as a soap dish similar to this left my soap a bit soggy where the soap touched the parts with no holes.  My solution was to put one with little spikes atop the dish...but if it's raised in the middle, that might solve that problem.


It's a little bit curved - the sunken part started off as the top of a sphere, so although it's been tweaked a lot since then, it's not entirely flat.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 27, 2021)

I love the idea of 3D-printing with wood filament! But is it long term water-proof without restriction?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I love the idea of 3D-printing with wood filament! But is it long term water-proof without restriction?


Should be - it's wood fibres combined with pla filament so 'technically' biodegradable, but at normal household conditions for using a soap dish I'd expect it to last indefinitely.  I'd be more concerned about any UV light it might be getting since that will contribute to it degrading... In a timeframe of months/years it will become more brittle, but that shouldn't be too much of an issue unless it gets dropped


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 27, 2021)

We'll see. In any case, a good soap dish makes it easy for the soap to dry up, so it should be in reach to design it that way that it keeps itself dry as well. And for the UV protection part – just put tons of TD into the soap as a natural UV blocker; well, joke aside, I don't think household UV intensities are a problem, and if so, it'd be a problem for the soap as well. In the end, soap and plastics aren't that different from a fundamental chemical point of view.


----------



## KimW (Jun 27, 2021)

I had to come back and look at this soap dish, @Tara_H because I'm really so impressed with not only the design, but also your quick skill in obviously mastering, or at least coming close to mastering, 3D printing and the associated software.  I'm sure there was some hard and heavy research and reading done on your part but your negligible learning curve in all things continues to amaze.

P.S. When do we get to place our orders????


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 28, 2021)

KimW said:


> P.S. When do we get to place our orders????


We have to proceed diplomatic, in small steps. @Tara_H must be led to believe it's for her own pleasure. I'd propose this as a first model:


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 28, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> We have to proceed diplomatic, in small steps. @Tara_H must be led to believe it's for her own pleasure. I'd propose this as a first model:
> View attachment 58950


Haha ok that's actually kind of awesome!

But wouldn't you rather have a nice plastic soap curing rack? (The next version will be stackable!)


----------



## KimW (Jun 28, 2021)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 30, 2021)

@Tara_H When do you intend to start 3D-printing pull-through plates?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 30, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Tara_H When do you intend to start 3D-printing pull-through plates?


Oh, thanks for the reminder! It was definitely part of the plan but had slipped my mind... As if my 'to-print' list isn't long enough already!!

I did get the stackable rack done overnight, I think it's looking pretty good


----------



## KimW (Jun 30, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## earlene (Jun 30, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Oh, thanks for the reminder! It was definitely part of the plan but had slipped my mind... As if my 'to-print' list isn't long enough already!!
> 
> I did get the stackable rack done overnight, I think it's looking pretty good
> View attachment 59014


Fab.  How does it feel for sturdiness?  I'm wondering how high you can stack them and how much weight they can take once stacked full of soap.

So where did you find that design?  It must be a pretty handy site.  Or did you design it yourself?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 30, 2021)

earlene said:


> Fab.  How does it feel for sturdiness?  I'm wondering how high you can stack them and how much weight they can take once stacked full of soap.
> 
> So where did you find that design?  It must be a pretty handy site.  Or did you design it yourself?


Oh, I designed it myself 

It seems to be pretty sturdy - I want to make at least 5 and stack them to be sure they'll be solid, but I think they will. If not I can tweak the design until I'm happy with it.  The only thing I'm planning on doing immediately is making a base for the bottom feet to sit into so that they don't splay out - it's showing a bit of a tendency to do that on glossy surfaces


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 30, 2021)

Struts? Rubber feet?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 30, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Struts? Rubber feet?


I was more thinking a tray similar to the others but without the legs, to round it off neatly...


----------



## Tara_H (Jul 1, 2021)

Latest soap dish design, a minimalist spa-style tray done in stone effect filament, sized to fit a small or guest soap.





I've a much more ornate one on the way but it's taking days to make the model!  Chipping away at the design in bits of free time... I think I'm at least past the halfway point at this stage.


----------



## scmorgans (Nov 30, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> 3d printer!
> 
> I was _so close_ to getting a cricut machine... Then I took a step back and thought a bit more.  I've been wanting a 3d printer for many many years, whereas I only heard of cricut on this forum recently.  Also I have some pretty decent 3d skills, and I think in the long run I'll be able to achieve more with the printer that I couldn't do by just applying extra time and patience.
> 
> ...




Oh Please show us when it arrives!


----------

